# Información sobre IPTV



## jga (Dic 3, 2006)

Agradecería mucho que alguien me indicase donde encontrar información (artículos, trabajos...) más o menos técnica de este tipo de servicio. En concreto de temas de calidad de servicio en iptv (intserv, diffserv...) y autentificación. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maxtor (Dic 18, 2006)

Bueno, la verdad es que en lo personal cada vez que deseo encontrar información de un tema y no se prácticamente nada (como ahora   ) busco información en la mula, alli encontraras desde articulos, hasta e-books.


----------



## Darukur (Oct 10, 2007)

jga dijo:
			
		

> Agradecería mucho que alguien me indicase donde encontrar información (artículos, trabajos...) más o menos técnica de este tipo de servicio. En concreto de temas de calidad de servicio en iptv (intserv, diffserv...) y autentificación. Gracias de antemano.



En mi pagina web tengo un curso de IPTV disponible, fijate si te interesa.

Foro de sistemas Embebidos

Curso de IPTV

Saludos.


----------

